

Inside a startup's mobile build process - Hojoki with Trigger.io - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/10/25/guest-post-%E2%80%93-inside-hojoki%E2%80%99s-mobile-build-process/

======
mdonahoe
Is Apple trying to stop end users or repair shops?

What percentage of ios users have even considered opening their phones?

